# spotting 32 days after d and c and no period...



## threemakefive

Not sure if this is where to ask, but I figured all of you have been through a loss previously and might be able to give me insight....I was wanting to know if anyone else had the same issue after their mc.... I had my d and c for mmc 32 days ago, and as of yesterday I had some spotting, not enough to get on my underwear just when i wiped there was some.(also my cervix is so high I can't reach it if that means anything to anyone) Fastforward today, and now there seems to be even less....my typical periods NEVER start like this...I am confused....anyone have some insight for me as I am nervous wreck not knowing if all is ok...thanks so much for any help and congrats on your BFPs!!!!


----------



## SabrinaKat

I wrote in another poster's thread, but....it is entirely possible for it to take a few months for your cycles to settle down, and they may be somewhat different than before (mine started brown and then I would have a shortened cycle, maybe 2-3 days rather than previous 5 days-- that lasted for a few months, then I started charting to try again and my cycles the first six months were all over the place (21 to 44 days, tho GP thinks 44 day was possible chemical)....after taking metformin for PCOS, my cycles went to 25-35 days and that was a year after the August 2009 mc! 

It will just take some time, but if you are having strange cramps or it just doesn't feel right, then please see your GP as it's hard enough to deal with a mc emotionally without the physical confusion continuing.

best wishes.....


----------



## confusedprego

My cycles were also messed up right after my D&C. It took 41 days for my first period to come and 31 days for the second one to come when I think I'm usually a 28-29 day kinda girl (I was on BC for so long and got pregnant very quickly both times that I'm not entirely sure). My actual periods were also shorter but more intense. I've never been good at checking the position of my cervix, but I would guess your hormones are confusing your body and if you're spotting then hopefully AF is on her way and you can start to move on. 

:hugs: I'm very sorry for your loss!


----------



## bananaz

I had a similar thing happen after my D&C. I don't remember exactly how long it took before I got my regular period but I think it was 50+ days, and in the meanwhile I had intermittent spotting/leaking for at least a month or so. I got checked out to make sure I wasn't anemic from all the random bleeding, but everything was fine and my doctor wasn't concerned :shrug:

Sorry for your loss, hope your cycles sort themselves out soon!


----------



## threemakefive

bananaz said:


> I had a similar thing happen after my D&C. I don't remember exactly how long it took before I got my regular period but I think it was 50+ days, and in the meanwhile I had intermittent spotting/leaking for at least a month or so. I got checked out to make sure I wasn't anemic from all the random bleeding, but everything was fine and my doctor wasn't concerned :shrug:
> 
> Sorry for your loss, hope your cycles sort themselves out soon!

I think I may have officially started as of a few hours ago!!! :) I am soooo glad, this might mean they will stay sorted out for awhile :) sooo hopeful... Thank you.... and congrats to you :)


----------

